# Exception Eaccess Violation Error



## harshjn04 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello

I am using windows seven home basic and i am usually getting the error which displays 

_*Exception EAccess Violation in module firefox.exe*_

"actually it come in my default web browser"

can anyone suggest any help with this error...???


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Follow the steps from the below link please:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## harshjn04 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey thanks i posted every information you asked in Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum

please check there to solve my problem


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please followup w/ your thread in Security Forum - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/exception-eaccess-violation-error-579638.html

This thread now closed. After Security declares system clean, you can send a PM to me, Moderators to reopen this thread if you need further Windows help.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

